# my photo blog and professional web site



## molsen (Jun 3, 2008)

blog: http://mattjolsen.blogspot.com

web site: http://www.mattjolsen.com

Have a look and let me know what you think.  If you enjoy the photos, subscribe to the blog.  And if you like my resume, hire me!


----------



## Harmony (Jun 3, 2008)

Very professional looking website, Matt.

The photos in your portfolio are well chosen, I especially like the flying seagull. Do you have a standard PP routine, and if so, what is it?


----------



## molsen (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks!

I have a standard workflow, yes.  I almost always shoot in RAW.

Import photos from camera and convert to .DNG via Lightroom.

Make whatever adjustments are necessary and possible in LR.

Export as .TIF for further editing in PS CS3 (usually sharpening and noise reduction) and/or printing

If I need the images to be resized or in .jpg format, that is always the very very very last step


----------

